# 病んでる時に唄う歌



## Seikun

Hi
I want to know the meaning of this title which is the tittle of a song.

By the way, I would also like to know what the lyrics says, but I don't know enough japanese to translate the lyrics, so if someone could translate the lyrics for me I would appreciate it very much. NI know this is not a site for this kind of requests, but I really need a translation of the song. No pressure.

Thanks in advance.


*病んでる時に唄う歌*


夢叶う夢見た(願えば願うほど)
長くなる車はリムジン
夢の中で輝く自分と照らし合わせては現実は辛いなって・・そう感じた

涙じゃ辛さ拭えなくて


----------



## 涼宮

I would translate the title like '' Sing when you are ill''

And the rest sorry, but If I remember there is a rule which says that you cannot ask for the translation of a song which has more than 4 lines. so you have to split it up.

And besides that song is *weird *because it has korean language in it, and katakana half-widht acting for itself , I think it is a song translated by online translator. Perhaps I am wrong but it keeps sounding weird to my ears to me.


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> it has korean language in it,



You mean リムジン?

It's a Japanglish, リムジン means limousine in this case because the lyrics says 長くなる*車*はリムジン


----------



## 涼宮

No I do not mean that.. I see what happens is the post was edited. but before there was korean in it.


----------



## Polyglotta

今時、日本語の中に韓国語が入っているから　weird　だと思うことこそ　weird　だと思う。悪しからず。
せめて、理由を言ってくれれば...


----------



## almostfreebird

Polyglotta said:


> 今時、日本語の中に韓国語が入っているから　weird　だと思うことこそ　weird　だと思う。悪しからず。
> せめて、理由を言ってくれれば...



This place is to learn Japanese language.

That's it.


----------



## lammn

Seikun said:


> 夢叶う夢見た(願えば願うほど)
> 長くなる車はリムジン
> 夢の中で輝く自分と照らし合わせては現実は辛いなって・・そう感じた
> 
> 涙じゃ辛さ拭えなくて


 
As the other forum members have pointed out already, this song is very wierd.
Here is my rough translation, but I have to admit that I don't really understand what the lyrics said:

(The more I wish), I dreamed of a dream that may come true
The vehicle that becomes longer is a limousine
If it shines together with myself in the dream, the reality becomes tougher...this is how I felt

You cannot wipe out your hardship if you cry


----------



## Wishfull

Because I wished my dream come true strongly, I had a dream in which my dream had come true.
In my dream, I was sitting in a longer car; a limousine.
I felt....I felt that "my dream comes true" is very difficult thing in reality, comparing myself who are shining in the dream.

It's no use to cry, for forgetting about the difficulty.


----------



## Seikun

Thanks everybody. By the way, I already got the translation of the whole song.

Thanks.


----------



## lammn

Wishfull said:


> Because I wished my dream come true strongly, I had a dream in which my dream had come true.
> In my dream, I was sitting in a longer car; a limousine.
> I felt....I felt that "my dream comes true" is very difficult thing in reality, comparing myself who are shining in the dream.
> 
> It's no use to cry, for forgetting about the difficulty.


 
Wishfull-san, your translation is amazing! 

Would you bother to explain the meaning of 照らし合わせては as in the 3rd line of the original lyrics? I don't quite get it.


----------



## Wishfull

lammn said:


> Wishfull-san, your translation is amazing!
> 
> Would you bother to explain the meaning of 照らし合わせては as in the 3rd line of the original lyrics? I don't quite get it.



Hi.
lammnさん, it is easy!

照らし合わせる（idiomatic expression) =　照合する　or 比較する

_犯人の自供に信憑性（しんぴょうせい）があるか、精神鑑定と照らし合わせて考える必要がある。
_

「夢の中で光輝いている自分」と「実際の自分」を比較検討した結果、夢の実現は現実的にはかなり困難であると悟った。


----------



## lammn

Oh, 照らし合わせる is one single verb!
I thought it is a compound verb made up of 照らす and 合わせる, and I was wrong.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------

